# tombamento



## Cecília Meloni

Não sei como se diz tombamento de uma cidade histórica. Alguém poderia me ajudar ?


----------



## willy2008

Cecília Meloni said:


> Não sei como se diz tombamento de uma cidade histórica. Alguém poderia me ajudar ?


 En español? Caída , derrumbe.


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> En español? Caída , derrumbe.


 
Não creio, willy. A expressão é brasileira e julgo que significa a declaração duma cidade ou parte dela como património histórico dum país. Não sei como se diz em espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

Viu que falta faz um contexto, Cecília? 
Willy, é mais um falso cognato, ou melhor, um uso especial da palavra. Carfer já resumiu acima e aqui vai mais explicação sobre tombamento.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Willy2008, caída, derrumbe é o significado literal da palavra. Mas este "tombamento"  é exatamente o que diz Carfer: a declaração de uma cidade como patrimônio histórico. Mesmo assim, muchas gracias a usted y a Carfer.

Vanda, eu não tinha visto a sua resposta, me desculpe. Já tinha recorrido a Wikipédia mas ali não é possível saber se há uma palavra equivalente em espanhol.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Acho que um equivalente mesmo não há. Eu diria: "Declaración de Patrimonio Histórico".
 
Vejan neste link.
 
Talvez alguém mais se lembra duma palavra para _Tombamento_.
 
Sds.


----------



## willy2008

Gracias,  porque acabo de aprender algo nuevo.


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Acho que um equivalente mesmo não há. Eu diria: "Declaración de Patrimonio Histórico".
> 
> Vejan neste link.
> 
> Talvez alguém mais se lembra duma palavra para _Tombamento_.
> 
> Sds.


 
Concordo que não existe equivalente em espanhol. Ha umos días foram declaradas Patrimonio da Humanidade as cavernas  prehistóricas de Asturias e Cantabria, na Espanha, e não li nenhuma palavra diferente


----------



## willy2008

Correcto, no se puede definir tombamento con una sola palabra,se podría definir como *patrimonio de la humanidad*,*patrimonio historico* , *patrimonio nacional* o *patrimonio cultural* segun corresponda.O es solo para patrimonio historico?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Vejam o que encontrei : http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tombamento


----------



## Vanda

hehehe, Chic. Devemos ser almas gêmeas! Colocamos de novo o mesmo l_ink._


----------



## Mangato

Acho que no facto *tombamento* procede de tombo ou tumbo que é como canhecemos em galego algumas jazidas arqueológicas.
veam o que diz o PRIBERAM

do Lat. _tumulu_?
s. m., matriz de terreno;
arquivo;
registo de coisas ou de factos, relativos a uma especialidade ou região.
Torre do Tombo: arquivo nacional onde se guardam manuscritos antigos e documentos de maior valor histórico.​


----------



## Dona Chicória

Dona Chicória said:


> hehehe, Chic. Devemos ser almas gêmeas! Colocamos de novo o mesmo l_ink._


 
: )

Então você é a goiabada! Ou será o queijo?


----------



## dede_br

Olá Cecília, 

trabalho com patrimônio histórico e realmente "tombamento" é uma expressão que só existe em português (significa inscrever um bem no livro do tombo). Em inglês o equivalente se chama listing. Cada lugar tem um sistema diferente, então eu tentaria, se não descobrires o termo preciso, palavras equivalentes à "tutela" ou "proteção"


----------

